# Air Force Run Needs your help



## Task (1 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

I am posting to illuminate a misconception and to get some support from our community (CF).

The misconception is that the Air Force Run is for the Air Force. This is incorrect, the money raised goes to Soldier On and Military Family Fund; the same two for the Army run held in Ottawa.

We have 2 VIPs this year; Della Morley (2009 Silver Cross Mother) who's son Keith was killed in 2006 and Chris Downey severely wounded in 2009 http://westerncanada-un-nato-veterans.blogspot.com/2010/08/mcpl-chris-downey-bike-night-cold-lake.html 


The support if you can give it, is detailed below:


Winnipeg/Shilo Regt' Ops O's
 - Can you get approval for vehicles/equipment to be on display for the Expo on May 28th at 17 Wing Winnipeg.

Unit OPI's
 - Can send 5 or 10 man teams wearing regimental PT gear.
 - Shilo create some friendly competition and make a day of it here in the Peg.

EVERYONE 
 - We NEED corporate sponsors especially a medal sponsor ( PM me and I will send a package)
        - We want to be able to send the medals(with sponsor name) to Afghanistan so they will arrive in time for the shadow run.
 - If you know someone who owns a company and wants some Advertising PM me for the package or maybe someone who just wants to sponsor a shadow runner in Afghanistan for $100, PM me.

Reservists 
 - You are twice the citizen and we want to use that.
     - Please go to your civilian employer and tell them you are a serving member and would like to run the race with your company T-Shirt. Grab a couple other guys from your company and show the companies support for the military.

Cadets 
 - Same deal, put a 5 or 10  Person team together and come run with your troop "colours"

Most of know someone who have used these funds, so lets help those who gave a little (a lot) more than us.

Race Details are at 
airforcerun.ca and the run is May 29th with an expo May 28th



Thank you all,

T

Edited :
to add dates


----------

